
Supreme Court: Hacking conviction stands for man who didn’t hack computer - icebraining
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/10/supreme-court-hacking-conviction-stands-for-man-who-didnt-hack-computer/
======
icebraining
The EFF had also filed an amicus bried request the review, since this case
(Nosal II) seems to be rather important, and the Ninth Circuit's decision
essentially means anyone violating a TOS (for example, by using one spouse's
credentials to access a site _with the spouse 's permission_) is exceeding
authorization, and therefore violating the CFAA.

[https://www.eff.org/press/releases/eff-asks-supreme-court-
re...](https://www.eff.org/press/releases/eff-asks-supreme-court-review-
dangerous-interpretation-computer-crime-statute)

